# Why not a boarded Door instead of a boarded window???



## Kaipulla (Jun 14, 2016)

First off, hats off to the forum and the members for all their contributions. Great ideas and inspirations..If we were to productionalize all of the ideas from the forum, it can easily outrun alibaba!!!






https://goo.gl/photos/hyYCh8Yi8c1GBbxa9










Now, onto the topic..I've been looking around to some ideas for a boarded door instead of a boarded window since both my front facing windows are on the 2nd level and I've Hallow windows setup for them already. I got the inspiration from few of the boarded windows posts and here is what I came up with for the boarded door idea. Build time took about half a day. Here is what I used to build it:

Pallet boards borrowed from my neighbor - Free
3/4" insulation board from HD - $14
2 1" fixed casters from amazon - $7
3 1x1" PT lumber - $10
Stanley-National Hardware 72-in Bi-Pass Door Sliding Closet Door Track Kit from Lowes - $15
Left over paints

I had a party over the weekend and just had 1 day to get this done. So, I didn't care about the grain marks on the insulation board for the real wood texture. Just used the heat gun to melt the edges and it looks fair enough. I also didn't want to use the door hinges as that will make a mess on the front door. WAF was close to zero on that. The tracking system works great and the overall weight of the structure is less than 10lbs. The bottom part of the door is all styrofoam so the kids can easily break it incase of an emergency to exit the house. The frame seems to be structurally sound and I was able to carry it easily back and forth. Let me know know your thoughts and questions, if any and would be glad to respond back. I'm sure someone is going to come up with a better idea on this which I can then improvise on


----------



## Kaipulla (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is the boarded door in operation.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

That is brilliant well done.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats perfect and easy, I'll definitely be using that next year!


----------

